# Der Ultimative Gt 1 International Wissens-thread



## Davidbelize (4. November 2007)

hier gibst alle infos die sich die anderen teams suchen müssen.  



nein scherz beiseite, hier ist austausch angesagt.
jungs seid gegrüsst und vorm frühstück aufs bike. 

hier darf geredet werden über:

 verletzungen,wetter,kaputte biketeile (bei gts fast unmöglich),die anderen teams,mitfahrende freunde,bekleidung,ernährung,ruhephasen,entspannung nach dem biken,höhenmeter (gibts in berlin fast nicht), dem zusammenhang von reifenprofilen und umweltbedingungen und was sonst noch so mit dem wp zu tun hat.


DAS TEAM SIND

oliversen 
oldman 
hoeckle 
Davidbelize 
versus 





frei nach dem motto


----------



## oldman (5. November 2007)

so, alle Internationalen bis auf einen gewissen Herrn versus haben heute ein paar Runden gedreht  .
An dieser Stelle einen schönen Gruss in die Schweiz verbunden mit der inständigen Bitte ein paar Minuten zu "velopedieren" (oder wie heisst das bei Euch da unten??  ).

salu in'd Schwyz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (5. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> so, alle Internationalen bis auf einen gewissen Herrn versus haben heute ein paar Runden gedreht  .
> An dieser Stelle einen schönen Gruss in die Schweiz verbunden mit der inständigen Bitte ein paar Minuten zu "velopedieren" (oder wie heisst das bei Euch da unten??  ).
> 
> salu in'd Schwyz



Na ja "versus", abgeleitet von "gegen"....


----------



## Davidbelize (5. November 2007)

ich gehe mal davon aus,das sich versus in solche höhen geradelt hat in denen es keine rechner mehr gibt.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. November 2007)

iss zwar shit wetter in der stadt,aber bevor ich mich von team nord vorführen lasse  ,werde ich mich hinauswagen.


----------



## hoeckle (6. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> iss zwar shit wetter in der stadt,aber bevor ich mich von team nord vorführen lasse  ,werde ich mich hinauswagen.



David, was gibts denn da zu jammern....

Siehe hier: Eindeutig im Vorteil ist, der den Wetterbericht nicht vergisst... 



16kg+




Is des schean...




Aufgabe weil Brrr..(unten) aber sollte noch viel Brrr´er werden.....(oben) Ab sofort mit anderem Helm..


----------



## Davidbelize (6. November 2007)

ok nehme alles zurück.  

zu den bildern :  nein wie geil... wetter für mein lts




zu diesem zeitpunkt (im warsten sinne des wortes) liegt gtnorden im süden.


----------



## hoeckle (6. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> zu diesem zeitpunkt (im warsten sinne des wortes) liegt gtnorden im süden.



Also: Unser nächster Konkurent ist zunächst mal "römisch zwo"!
Und im übrigen müssen wir GT Nord ja nur rein netto betrachten ohne diesen wettbewerbsverzerrenden Berufsradfahrer... 

Unser "gegen"joker wird ja auch irgendwann punkten...  

Ein Riesenspaß es ist jetzt schon ...  was ich in mich reingelacht habe auf dem Weg nach oben... OK runter ist ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## Davidbelize (6. November 2007)

ich vermisse eine farbe in der torte auf unsere team-seite.


----------



## versus (6. November 2007)

iss ja recht! ich komme ja schon. mir brennt gerade jobmässig wieder etwas der kittel und meine 3,5-std mit >1000hm am wochenende zählen ja leider nicht  . 
momentan ist eben mühsames weg-zur-arbeit-punktesammeln angesagt. das dafür aber konstant  ! mal sehen ob es morgen für einen nightride reicht. 

@nicolai: es heisst velofahren  

@feri: ja es heisst gegen, aber es sind eigentlich meine initialen, nur eben ausgeschrieben ;-) + wow! schnee

@all: mann, der (s)chrrupp(t) ganz schön was zusammen... da werden wir es tatsächlich schwer haben  .

also männers, immer feste treten !


----------



## versus (6. November 2007)

noch was: 27. - gar nicht so übel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2007)

Vorauseilender Gehorsam.....


=== C L O S E D ===



Hier gehts weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4199792#post4199792


----------



## versus (7. November 2007)

aber wir sind doch ein ultimativer wissensthread...


----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2007)

Schon klar, aber wenn sie´s hier nunmal nicht haben wollen....

Ich verschwende keine Sekunde über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Ansage...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. November 2007)

so leute stehe anscheinend aufm schlauch und verstehe nur bahnhof!


----------



## Manni1599 (7. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ich verschwende keine Sekunde über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Ansage...


----------



## oldman (7. November 2007)

na halt das übliche.... hinter ner tastatur sind sie alle gross, kennt man ja aus wikipedia. same sh i t different name. was soll's - die klügeren geben nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (7. November 2007)

sorry ick muss mir dann doch mal luft machen.

wie geschrieben wird dieses forum im moment nicht direkt vom hersteller betreut.
eigentlich machen das die forumsmitglieder, die sich fast allesamt für den pokal angemeldet haben.
es sind immerhin 5 teams also 25 mitglieder,das heisst ein grossteil dieses forums (aktive mitglieder die sich sogar treffen).
ausserdem warum sollte gt deutschland nicht wissen wollen wie ihre bikes diese dauerbelastung durchhalten.  
als ich finde das extrem gt-forums bezogen.
keiner aus dem forum hat sich dadurch belästigt gefühlt.


da gibt es hier in unterforen themen die mir die haare zu berge stehen lassen wiel die so überhaupt nicht hierher gehören.

mann sollte mal de thread lesen " dürfen afganische mädchen zu schule gehen?"

sowas ist fast schon gefährlich.


----------



## versus (7. November 2007)

meine körpertemperatur ist auch kurz angestiegen, als ich die begründung für die schliesung der anderen threads gelesen habe. aus sicherheitsgründen möchte ich das nicht weiter kommentieren. jeder braucht eben so seine daseinsberechtigung - auch ein mod!


----------



## Kruko (7. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> es sind immerhin 5 teams also 25 mitglieder,das heisst ein grossteil dieses forums (aktive mitglieder die sich sogar treffen).



Wieso zählst Du Dein Team nicht mit, David??

*Wir haben 6 TEAMS mit 30 Fahrern!!! *


----------



## Manni1599 (7. November 2007)

Ganz ruhig, David:
wie der alte Mann schon sagt, wenn der Mod sich dann bestätigt und besser fühlt, dann gönnen wir ihm das.

*Und falls der Herr Moderator das hier mitliest:*

Dieses Forum hier lebt nur durch uns, die aktiven User. Wir sind im IBC Forum sicher mit das aktivste Unter- (oder Hersteller) Forum. Bei uns ist die Marke GT eine Leidenschaft, nicht einfach nur das Rad auf dem wir grade fahren. Vielleicht sollte man mal die GT Winterpokalteams zählen. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass, wenn sich niemand benachteiligt fühlt, man ruhig die Threads hätte lassen können. Mir ist kein Grund ersichtlich, die Threads zu schließen.
Meine Meinung.
Manni


----------



## Stemmel (7. November 2007)

Die Sache ist auch bei mir auf Unverständnis gestoßen... 
 

Egal, dann "treffen" wir uns eben in einem anderen Thread... 

Daggi


----------



## Davidbelize (7. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wieso zählst Du Dein Team nicht mit, David??
> 
> *Wir haben 6 TEAMS mit 30 Fahrern!!! *





im eifer des gef... kann sowas schon mal passieren.


----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ich verschwende keine Sekunde über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Ansage...


 
OK Ihr zwingt mich dazu.... 

Die Begründung ist natürlich sehr unglücklich. Denn wo fängt "allgemeines geplaudere" an und wo hört es auf? Da müssten aber selbst in unserem Hersteller-Forum etliche Threads zugemacht werden. Gleiches scheint ihm ja schon im Liteville Thread passiert zu sein! Wo er zurückruderte..!!!! (ab Seite 544) Womöglich eine Vorgabe auf dem IBC Meeting falsch Verstanden oder einfach zu wenig empathisches Verständniss? Ist der GT Int. I thread nur deshalb nicht geschlossen worden, weil David ihn mit ultimativen Wissen getarnt hat... ?

Keine Ahnung! Werde mir aber den Spaß nicht verderben lassen, da es durchaus wichtigere Dinge in meinem Leben gibt als einen übermotivierten Mod....

BTW:

Zitat von *Torsten* 

 
_.... _

_Gruß Torsten, der jetzt auch hier rumspamt _


----------



## chrrup150 (7. November 2007)

Was für ein gnadenloser quatsch!!!
hier wird keiner beleidgt, noch sonst irgendwie demontiert oder sonstwas gemacht, wodurch den betreibern irgendwelche rechtlichen konsequenzen entstehen.
Also liebe Moderatoren, das forum lebt durch UNS mitglieder!!!


----------



## chrrup150 (7. November 2007)

heut morgen auf der ersten runde ists gleich passiert ein windstoß vorderrad aufm laub und eine hand am funkgerät!!!!
hände knie und ellenbogen auf, super kann ich nur sagen.
im laufe des tages stellte sich dann noch ne leichte prellung am öberkörper raus.
das heißt das ich erstmal nicht privat radfahren werde (aber keine angst sind auch nur ca. 5 stunden weniger die woche)

so dann die technikfrage: welcher GT reifen rutscht nicht auf nassem laub weg????


----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> heut morgen auf der ersten runde ists gleich passiert ein windstoß vorderrad aufm laub und eine hand am funkgerät!!!!
> hände knie und ellenbogen auf, super kann ich nur sagen.
> im laufe des tages stellte sich dann noch ne leichte prellung am öberkörper raus.
> das heißt das ich erstmal nicht privat radfahren werde (aber keine angst sind auch nur ca. 5 stunden weniger die woche)
> ...


 

Das Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen....  




Im Ernst : Gute Besserung und zum Glück nix ernsthaftes.

Du bittest uns  aber jetzt nicht ernsthaft um technische Unterstützung, im Thread der härtesten Verfolger....  

Ich würde dir ja Spikereifen empfehlen, da ja jetzt auch der Winter kommt. Aber da ich die leider noch nicht habe   weis ich nicht ob die auch für nasses Laub funktionieren.

Mit was für´ner Funke fahrt Ihr? Motorola? Musst mal in Köln od. google schauen, da gibt´s für den Fernsehbereich Inear mit Microfon zum anstöpseln... Das hilft vielleicht eher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (7. November 2007)

danke danke, is nix übles nur nen paar schürfwunden und ne leichte prellung.
mit dem reifen war ironisch gemeint, weil die andren threads ja mit der begründung geschlossen wurden, dass sie keine technik fragen enthalten.
und mitleid erwarte ich wirklich nicht, das ist hlt die gfahr die der job mit sich bringt, genauso wie stundenlanges sitzen im büro auf dauer den rücken schädigt.

sind wir nicht alle gt


----------



## Davidbelize (8. November 2007)

so jungs war heut echt sonniges wetter in der stadt.
wenns so bleibt dreh ich heut abend noch ne runde.
wir können die norddeutschen ja nicht davonfliegen lassen.


----------



## Kint (8. November 2007)

und wieso kann der torsten denn die threads nicht einfach verschieben wie andere mods das können sondern schliesst sie ? das ist nicht nur nervig, dass man dann nen neuen faden aufmachen muss - sondern das geplaudere geht dann ja... aber was reg ich mich auf. alles halbe jahr muss man ja was zu tun haben ....  

ansonsten bleibt uns dass wir wenigstens sonst relativ unegstört plaudern können.


----------



## versus (8. November 2007)

letztes jahr wurde der fred auch einfach verschoben. vielleicht hat ers verlernt...


----------



## Kruko (8. November 2007)

Na ja, zumindest geht dieser Thread nicht unter. Bei den anderen Threads, welche im Winterpokal eröffnet wurden, ist dies leider der Fall.

Ich habe eben erst mal  lich über Korat gelacht. 

Aber irgendwo hat er ja recht


----------



## versus (8. November 2007)

komme eben von 2std nachfahrt. dazu noch der punkt aus der büroradlerei, macht 9 für heute.

ich erleuchtet




züri bei nacht




habe mich eben auch schlapp gelacht über korat. dieser aktion vom mod kann man eigentlich nur mit galgenhumor begegnen.


----------



## hoeckle (9. November 2007)

Bravo Korat!!!
Schade für das Team, aber Konsequent.

Das Team:

Danke dafür, daß ihr fleissig und unermüdlich bereit seit, Punkte auch unter widrigsten Umständen einzufahren. Unsere, für mich überaschend gute Platzierung, zeigt doch wie wichtig der Teamgedanke ist. Dieses für das Team leben, jeden Tag versuchen seine Kollegen nicht im Stich zu lassen, daß unterordnen der eigenen Bedürfnisse wird uns im März etwas wahrhaft schönes bringen. Elfengleich, werden wir ohne Anstrengungen über die frühlingshaft erblühenden Trails gleiten, getragen von dem schönen Gefühl, daß Unterhaching trotz Ronaldo nicht Meister geworden ist....


----------



## oliversen (9. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Bravo Korat!!!
> Schade für das Team, aber Konsequent.
> 
> Das Team:
> ...



Was immer du da rauchst, nimm ein bisschen weniger davon...


----------



## hoeckle (9. November 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Was immer du da rauchst, nimm ein bisschen weniger davon...


 

Wieso rauchen? Intravenös....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (9. November 2007)

nee dann doch lieber  pffffhhhhhhh.......  


heut gehts wieder los.
freu mich.


----------



## hoeckle (9. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> nee dann doch lieber pffffhhhhhhh.......
> 
> 
> heut gehts wieder los.
> freu mich.


 
David du meinst eher fffffhhhhhhh denn pffffhhhhh..... denn vor dem pfffhhhh muss erst ein fffhhhhhhh  


Heute wird das bei mir nix.... schneeregen.....


----------



## Davidbelize (9. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> David du meinst eher fffffhhhhhhh denn pffffhhhhh..... denn vor dem pfffhhhh muss erst ein fffhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Heute wird das bei mir nix.... schneeregen.....



die mutter meiner kinder sagt immer:es gibt kein schlechtes wetter sondern nur schlechte bekleidung.

und sagen wir mal ganz ehrlich,es geht darum chrrup und konsorten im auge zu behalten.


----------



## hoeckle (9. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> die mutter meiner kinder sagt immer:es gibt kein schlechtes wetter sondern nur schlechte bekleidung.
> 
> und sagen wir mal ganz ehrlich,es geht darum chrrup und konsorten im auge zu behalten.


 

Grmmmlll... Mist wenn einem der eigene Spruch um die Ohren gehauen wird und ich keine schlechte Bekleidung habe.... Bitteschön 5 Punkte...  

0,5 C, Schneeregen und Dunkelheit... Danke WP...


----------



## Davidbelize (9. November 2007)

OHhhhhh HOECKLE ICH UND VOR ALLEM DAS TEAM DANKEN DIR.  

was hastn angezogen?


----------



## hoeckle (9. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> OHhhhhh HOECKLE ICH UND VOR ALLEM DAS TEAM DANKEN DIR.
> 
> was hastn angezogen?


 

A L L E S ! ! !  


(Trikot,LA-Trikot, Übergangsjacke, Gore-Tex Softshell, Beinlinge, Kurze Regenhose, Knieschoner, Gore Tex Socken, Seidenhandschuhe, Windstopperhandschuhe, Buff am Kopf, Helm mit abgeklebter Lüftung und das Zaskar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (10. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> A L L E S ! ! !
> 
> 
> (Trikot,LA-Trikot, Übergangsjacke, Gore-Tex Softshell, Beinlinge, Kurze Regenhose, Knieschoner, Gore Tex Socken, Seidenhandschuhe, Windstopperhandschuhe, Buff am Kopf, Helm mit abgeklebter Lüftung und das Zaskar)



Hach ihr Aermsten... Bei mir reichts zum Winterpokal noch locker im T-Shirt  
Aber, ein bisschen kalt ist es nun auch. In der Nacht muss ich mich nun sogar schon zu decken  .


...aber auf jeden Fall habt ihr alle meinen Respekt.

Werde mir nun erst mal was leichtes anziehen und ins Buero kurbeln.

oliversen


----------



## Davidbelize (10. November 2007)

so mein zassi hat heut 165 min mit mir im grünen verbracht.
da schien noch die sonne im grunewald.
in kreuzberg angekommen fing es an zu hageln. 

so noch ein technischer faktor zur existenzberechtigung dieses threads.

meine sattelstütze hat angefangen zu knartzen.
hat das was mit nässe zu tun?


----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> meine sattelstütze hat angefangen zu knartzen.
> hat das was mit nässe zu tun?


 

 

Nee, aber mit Überlast....


----------



## Davidbelize (11. November 2007)

sorry jungs mehr ging heut nicht.
die stadt versinkt in schneematsch.
gehe gleich mit den kids schlittschuhlaufen,kann man das auch werten?


----------



## Davidbelize (11. November 2007)

gestern aufm teufelsberg.  





heute nach ner halben stunde. ich habs dann gelassen.


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gestern aufm teufelsberg.



David hat ja ein GT-Trikot


----------



## Davidbelize (11. November 2007)

wer so eins haben will muss nur erster im gt wettbewerb werden.

ich gebe zu das es meine einzige mtb-bike klamotte ist die ich besitze.


----------



## versus (11. November 2007)

so, ich habe heute bei 6° und nieselregen mal was für unser konto getan.
55km / 1000hm - bei dem knietiefen nassen laub war das echt kein zuckerschlecken. ein glück habe ich gestern wenigstens noch den winter-lrs mit den bissigen wilgrippern montiert. ich glaube mit dem speed king hätte das heute nicht so recht hingehauen

und nun bilder...
im sihlwald




auf dem albishorn - blick richtung alpen (mürtschenstock)




auf dem albishorn - blick richtung zürich




und noch das obligatorische selbstportrait


----------



## hoeckle (11. November 2007)

Na in erster Linie hast Du ja was für dich getan. 



Ich musste heute passen, da die Feier gestern doch ein wenig ausgeartet ist (nein, nicht die ankunft des GK)...      :kotz: 

Aber morgen geht´s dann wieder....


----------



## Davidbelize (13. November 2007)

heut gabs allerfeinstes klares sonnenwetter.
hätte nie gedacht das der pokal mir so oft aufs bike hilft.
die zeit ist anscheinend da,man muss sie sich nur nehmen.


INFO IN EIGNER SACHE:HABE VOR 6 WOCHEN MIT DEM RAUCHEN AUFGEHÖRT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (13. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> INFO IN EIGNER SACHE:HABE VOR 6 WOCHEN MIT DEM RAUCHEN AUFGEHÖRT



 1 Schachtel am Tag x 1 Jahr = 'ne Menge neuer Rahmen!!


----------



## versus (13. November 2007)

und ich dachte noch, ist der david etwas voller geworden    
ein scherz! glückwunsch + durchhalten


----------



## Stemmel (13. November 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> 1 Schachtel am Tag x 1 Jahr = 'ne Menge neuer Rahmen!!



Manni und ich haben jeder mindestens eine Schachtel pro Tag geraucht und wir sind seit bald 6 Jahren clean.   REICH hat uns das allerdings auch nicht gemacht...   Da muss man das Geld dann doch konsquent jeden Tag beiseite packen. 

@davidbelize
GLÜCKWUNSCH und weiter durchhalten! Ich denke immer an die Ärztin meiner Mutter, die auf der Intensivstation sagte "jede einzelne Zigarette schadet den Gefäßen". Diesen Satz sage ich mir heute noch, wenn ich mal einen Janker auf eine Ziggi habe - und den habe ich auch heute noch. Ich glaube, man bleibt sein Leben lang nichtrauchender Raucher.... 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (13. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> und ich dachte noch, ist der david etwas voller geworden
> ein scherz! glückwunsch + durchhalten



Dafür radelt er ja jetzt, was das Zeug hält  

Ne, auch von mir striktem Nichtraucher  lichen Glückwunsch zum Erfolg. Auf dass es lange anhalten wird und zu keinem Rückfall kommt


----------



## hoeckle (13. November 2007)

David, von Herzen wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg dabei. Und der WP ist ja auch eine Supergelegenheit, dich durch den Winter zu Motivieren und merken wirst Du es ja schon ohnehin, daß mehr Luft da ist.

toitoitoi


----------



## oldman (13. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> heut gabs allerfeinstes klares sonnenwetter.
> hätte nie gedacht das der pokal mir so oft aufs bike hilft.
> die zeit ist anscheinend da,man muss sie sich nur nehmen.
> 
> ...




Gratuliere!! Habe vor 4 Jahren aufgehört und bin seitdem clean. Halte durch!!!


----------



## versus (13. November 2007)

uäh... bis am wochenende komme ich nicht mehr aufs rad und ob es dann klappt ist auch noch nicht sicher - los mitleid !!!


----------



## oliversen (14. November 2007)

@ versus,
Schei$$e, bist krank buddy? Gute Besserung!
Oder musste arbeiten? (falls ja, Kopf hoch, bekommst ja sicher Geld dafuer)

@David,
waehrend meinem ersten Jahr nichtrauchen habe ich mich, duch die Aussicht einen Xizang schiessen zu duerfen, motiviert.

Weiter so!!

oliversen


----------



## versus (14. November 2007)

danke oli, zum glück nicht krank! 
heute regnet es wenigstens andauernd, da fällt es nicht so schwer drinnen zu sitzen bis in die nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. November 2007)

werde heute meine punkte zusammenradeln,indem ich zu ketterechts radle der gerade in berlin ist.

heut scheint auch die sonne.  

bis denne


----------



## Davidbelize (15. November 2007)

so mit ketterechts und freundin am brandenburger tor nen kaffe getrunken und noch 50 min. fürn wp eingefahren.


----------



## hoeckle (15. November 2007)

Stütze unseres Teams...  

Du hast es gut... Hier ist seit dem Wochenende, Tag für Tag, Schnefall und Schneematsch. Und wird auch das Gegenteil von besser....


----------



## Kint (16. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> INFO IN EIGNER SACHE:HABE VOR 6 WOCHEN MIT DEM RAUCHEN AUFGEHÖRT



räusper.....


----------



## oldman (16. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> räusper.....



weisst du etwas, was wir alle wissen sollten?


----------



## Davidbelize (16. November 2007)

im gt rausch heut doch noch 50 min. gemacht.  


unser team wird ja immer besser.
gestern hatten wir 54 punkte und heut sind es schon 65.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> weisst du etwas, was wir alle wissen sollten?



nix was ich mit euch teilen will...


----------



## Davidbelize (16. November 2007)

vielleicht meint er ja das ich geraucht habe als wir uns gesehen haben.
aber da es ja anfang oktober war,habe ich mich keiner falschaussage schuldig gemacht.


----------



## hoeckle (16. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> im gt rausch heut doch noch 50 min. gemacht.
> 
> 
> unser team wird ja immer besser.
> gestern hatten wir 54 punkte und heut sind es schon 65.


 

58

Ich würd ja gerne mehr machen... Nur das liebe Wetter. Straße im Schneematsch ist weniger lustig und auf den Trails hätte ich ´nen White-Out erlebt.... Heute erster Sonnentag aber sehr brrrrr...


----------



## oliversen (18. November 2007)

Whou Jungs, unser Team wieder in den Top50. Toll das ihr alle so eifrig fahrt.

Sollten wir uns, als zusaetzliche Motivationshilfe, die Top50 Platzierung als Ziel vor Augen setzen? 

oliversen


----------



## oldman (18. November 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> Whou Jungs, unser Team wieder in den Top50. Toll das ihr alle so eifrig fahrt.
> 
> Sollten wir uns, als zusaetzliche Motivationshilfe, die Top50 Platzierung als Ziel vor Augen setzen?
> 
> oliversen



yessir, jawollsir


----------



## Davidbelize (18. November 2007)

bin dabei.


----------



## hoeckle (18. November 2007)

haben wir das nicht schon längst....  

Aber ja, bin dabei....


----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

ich habe am w.e. auch  alles gegeben. da ich in der alten heimat ausser radfahren auch noch viel, viel bier trinken musste, ist die samstagstour etwas kürzer ausgefallen als geplant.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. November 2007)

den frust vom entgangenen psyclone von der seele geradelt.

es geht mir schon ein bisschen besser.


----------



## versus (19. November 2007)

das ist aber auch wirklich sehr ärgerlich! mein beileid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (22. November 2007)

Well done David








Habe mal aktiver für unseren Punktestand gearbeitet, nachdem der Föhn für angenehme 15 C sorgt. Aber leider auf dem Rückweg den Wind von vorne..... :kotz:

Das Foto am Wendepunkt. Das Selbstporträts immer so Schei$$e aussehen...


----------



## Kint (22. November 2007)

geht doch...(wem sagst du das...)


----------



## hoeckle (22. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> geht doch...(wem sagst du das...)


 

Das geht doch aber auch...


----------



## Davidbelize (22. November 2007)

@hoekle    danke für die blumen

    sag mal war das nicht schwierig das klein zu schultern während du mit nem gt geradelt bist?


wp punkte waren echt hart heute.


----------



## versus (22. November 2007)

jungs, bei den punkten, die ihr hier sammelt frage ich mich langsam, warum ihr in bad karlshafen nicht bei der langen runde mitgefahren seid   

weiter so, noch liegen wir gut im rennen um die top 50. am w.e. kann ich auch wieder kräftig was beitragen. unter der woche ist gerade zeitlich nicht viel möglich


----------



## hoeckle (22. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> jungs, bei den punkten, die ihr hier sammelt frage ich mich langsam, warum ihr in bad karlshafen nicht bei der langen runde mitgefahren seid


 
Also ich für meinen Teil wollte es gemütlich haben. Und ausserdem bin ich eher Rolleur...  

Bin am 01. in Bern und hätte am 02. Zeit. Ebenso am 09.12.. Vielleicht klappz´s ja und wir führen unsere Black Beauty´s aus...

@david: 
gerngeschehen... 

Momentan ist es aber einfacher, das GT auf dem Rücken zu schnallen, denn das Klein...


----------



## Davidbelize (23. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> jungs, bei den punkten, die ihr hier sammelt frage ich mich langsam, warum ihr in bad karlshafen nicht bei der langen runde mitgefahren seid
> 
> weiter so, noch liegen wir gut im rennen um die top 50. am w.e. kann ich auch wieder kräftig was beitragen. unter der woche ist gerade zeitlich nicht viel möglich





weil ich lieber pro tag 1-2 stunden radele als mehrere stunden am stück.


----------



## versus (23. November 2007)

hey feri,

klar melde dich einfach wenn du da bist! dann zeige ich dir mal die ütli-trails


----------



## versus (24. November 2007)

hey leute - platz 43


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. November 2007)

ich komm grade zu gar nix....


----------



## hoeckle (28. November 2007)

Super!!! Was für ein Schwachsinn... jetzt haben sie das Ranking umgedreht....    

Ich  für meinen Teil findes Albern, albern, albern und nochmals albern....

Wer hat schon die ersten 5 Teams wirklich ernstgenommen??? Ebend...

Admins: Beantrage eigenes Ranking nur für uns GT´ler!!!


----------



## Kruko (28. November 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Super!!! Was für ein Schwachsinn... jetzt haben sie das Ranking umgedreht....
> 
> Ich  für meinen Teil findes Albern, albern, albern und nochmals albern....
> 
> Wer hat schon die ersten 5 Teams wirklich ernstgenommen??? Ebend...



Finde ich auch


----------



## versus (28. November 2007)

ist doch totaaal witzig :kotz:


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2007)

doppelpost.sorry.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2007)

iss ja ein cooler wp. da radelt man und radelt man und ist auf einmal 2061ster.
na wenn das radeln nix bringt kann ich ja auch wieder mit dem  anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (28. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> iss ja ein cooler wp. da radelt man und radelt man und ist auf einmal 2061ster.
> na wenn das radeln nix bringt kann ich ja auch wieder mit dem  anfangen.



lass mal die griffel vom tobak, junger jedi  , ging doch schon richtig lange gut. wir müssen unser ziel neu definieren: unter die hundert letzten teams kommen!


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> lass mal die griffel vom tobak, junger jedi  , ging doch schon richtig lange gut. wir müssen unser ziel neu definieren: unter die hundert letzten teams kommen!





der junge jedi dankt für die grosse weisheit des oldman.


----------



## oldman (28. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> der junge jedi dankt für die grosse weisheit des oldman.



bin 4 jahre clean, aber alle dann und wann juckt's mich dermassen und ich würde mir wieder ne chesterfield regular in den kiefer stecken... 
ein glück, dass diese marke in europa kaum verbreitet ist!
wäre ich weise, dann hätte ich nicht über 20 jahre gequalmt wie'n kohlekraftwerk...


----------



## Stemmel (28. November 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> :
> na wenn das radeln nix bringt kann ich ja auch wieder mit dem  anfangen.



*Nein, auf gar keinen Fall!* 

Daggi


----------



## versus (28. November 2007)

habe mir eben mal den fürhrenden angesehen. der will fast doppelt so viel gefahren sein wie chrupp (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt) und der verdient nunmal sein geld damit. schon ziemlich schei$$e was es für idioten gibt, die sich freuen andere dermassen plump zu beschai$$en. das www lockt solche vollspacken irgendwie auch an...
ich war eben 3 std bei -3° im hartgefrorenen wald unterwegs und habe mich tierisch über die punkte gefreut, egal, ob die mich jetzt nach hinten, oder nach vorne bringen. 

dabei fällt mir ein: warum bin ich jetzt im teamranking nicht 2., sondern immer noch vorletzter ???


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Dezember 2007)

Sorry jungs aber morgen mach ich wieder,versprochen.


----------



## oliversen (8. Dezember 2007)

chrupp150 z. Z. erster Platz in der Einzelwertung!!!

Wahnsinn!
Glueckwunsch und weiter so!

... auch moechte ich mal wieder die GTI Einser loben. Klasse Jungs, unser Kuchen gefaellt mir richtig gut.

Wollt ich nicht mal alle hierher kommen damit wir eine Team Ausfahrt machen koennen?

oliversen


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2007)

ach neeee du, lass mal... viel zu warm. da wühle ich mich lieber durch den schweizer matsch


----------



## oldman (8. Dezember 2007)

das ärgerlichste am derzeitigen matschwetter ist die klamottenreinigung und das ewige kette/ritzel/schaltung putzen/ölen, das geht mir sowas auf den zeiger, jedesmal mindestens 15-25minuten dekontamination....

vor 10 tagen hatte es schnee, da hatte ich schon die ice spiker draufgehebelt. kaum waren die dinger montiert, ist es wieder warm geworden!!!

trotzdem, heute war's sonnig und ich habe nur 2 bodenproben genommen, nahezu ein perfekter tag.


----------



## hoeckle (9. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ach neeee du, lass mal... viel zu warm. da wühle ich mich lieber durch den schweizer matsch


 
Würd ich auch gerne... Meld dich doch bei mir. Hab leider deine Natel Nr. nicht mehr... Bin heute, Sonntag noch am Bodensee. Kannst auch ganz früh anrufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (9. Dezember 2007)

durfte mitwühlen...   





Radwaschanlage....  






Nett wars und dank an die liebe S. für lecker Süppchen und Menschenwaschanlage trotz Umzug...

P.S. Die Edi ist im Arsch... Grrr


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2007)

ja und wie wir gewühlt haben  













ich fands auch klasse und freue mich schon aufs nächste mal - ggf. mit etwas trockenerem geläuf  

p.s. oh no, die höhensonne ist hinüber


----------



## Kint (11. Dezember 2007)

wie kann man inner stadt so dreckig werden ?


----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> wie kann man inner stadt so dreckig werden ?



müllcontainer vor der metzgerei?


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2007)

wie meinen ?


----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2007)

ihr habt euch ja richtig heftig gesuhlt.... hat's euch auch geerdet oder ist das "nur" gespritzt?
mein zeug klopfe ich, wenn's trocken ist, kurz aus - der restdreck fällt dann beim fahren von selbst ab. waschen lohnt ish im moment nicht...


----------



## hoeckle (12. Dezember 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ihr habt euch ja richtig heftig gesuhlt.... hat's euch auch geerdet oder ist das "nur" gespritzt?
> mein zeug klopfe ich, wenn's trocken ist, kurz aus - der restdreck fällt dann beim fahren von selbst ab. waschen lohnt ish im moment nicht...


 

Also bei mir ist das nur gespritzt....   Das war so richtig tiefe, zähe und seit Tagen gewässerte Lehmpampe. Das wollte ICH nicht trocknen lassen...


----------



## versus (12. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir hats auch nur gespritzt, v. a. als ich in der lehmpampe eingeschlagen bin  

zum glück war es die "richtige" seite und im schritttempo  

wenn ich das hätte trocknen lassen, dann hätte ich den gipserhammer aus dem keller holen müssen um die klamotten davon zu befreien.

jetzt ist bei mir erst mal essig mit fahren. das wochenende über wird umgezogen und die abende der nächsten woche werden für alte wohnung putzen, teilrenovieren (kann jemand gut verputzen  ), weihnachtsfeieren und auspacken drauf gehen. 

aaaber 2008 werden die spitzenreiter mit attacken aus den hinteren rängen zu rechnen haben


----------



## hoeckle (24. Dezember 2007)

Meinen lieben Mitstreitern wünsche ich ein frohes Fest und viele, viele Kalorien die dann im neuen Jahr in ordentliche Wattzahlen umgesetzt werden können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (24. Dezember 2007)

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.*


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Dezember 2007)

so zaskar ist verstaut.
hab meinem zassi ein weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht und ihm 3 tage urlaub auf dem land geschenkt.
das alles nur damit es sich mal wieder richtig austoben kann.
es geht aber leider nicht weit weg   sondern nur bis in den landkreis lüchow-dannenberg.
falls da gt fahrer leben die hier mitlesen bitte melden.


----------



## oldman (27. Dezember 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so zaskar ist verstaut.
> hab meinem zassi ein weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht und ihm 3 tage urlaub auf dem land geschenkt.
> das alles nur damit es sich mal wieder richtig austoben kann.
> es geht aber leider nicht weit weg   sondern nur bis in den landkreis lüchow-dannenberg.
> falls da gt fahrer leben die hier mitlesen bitte melden.



na dann viel spass in der prärie...  
bei mir sieht's derzeit anders aus: seit heiligabend hänge ich hier mit fieber rum, d.h. ich werde in diesem jahr kein bike gassi führen  
so long


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2007)

na dann dem einen viel spass an dem anderen gute besserung !
ich habe mich nach dem weihnachtsmarathon durch ganz süddeutschland jetzt ans auspacken der kisten in der neuen wohnung gemacht, denn morgen kommt auch schon der sylvesterbesuch...  

einer (den du, nicolai, kennst) kommt mit rad !


----------



## oldman (27. Dezember 2007)

versus schrieb:


> na dann dem einen viel spass an dem anderen gute besserung !
> ich habe mich nach dem weihnachtsmarathon durch ganz süddeutschland jetzt ans auspacken der kisten in der neuen wohnung gemacht, denn morgen kommt auch schon der sylvesterbesuch...
> 
> *einer (den du, nicolai, kennst) kommt mit rad !*



grüss mal schön und zeig ihm mal die zürcher peripherie....


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2007)

wird gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (28. Dezember 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Meinen lieben Mitstreitern wünsche ich ein frohes Fest und viele, viele Kalorien die dann im neuen Jahr in ordentliche Wattzahlen umgesetzt werden können....



da haste aber ganzs chön investiert - erst so nen schrott bike und das das vom anderen turner... des is aber schick....


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2007)

ha! endlich hat sich die zürcher hochnebelsuppe gelichtet und ich hatte auch noch zeit - rausgekommen sind 2 stunden bei sonnenschein und trockenem festem schnee bei -3 grad. fahren wie auf teppichboden - toll !!!

sorry männer, dass ich gerade ein ziemlicher ausfall bin, aber die alte wohnung ist erfolgreich übergeben (das ist in zürich echt nicht witzig - man bekommt eine 3-seitige checkliste mit der angabe mit welchen reinigungsmittel was geputzt werden soll...), die neue wohnung ist jetzt schon in einem bewohnbaren zustand und ich habe noch bis 7.1. frei. es ist zwar die ganze zeit besuch da, aber ich hoffe doch noch ein paar mal aufs rad zu kommen.

ich wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch und ein gesundes, erfolgreiches 2008 !!!


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Dezember 2007)

ICH HABE FERTIG FÜR DIESES JAHR


----------



## hoeckle (3. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> da haste aber ganzs chön investiert - erst so nen schrott bike und das das vom anderen turner... des is aber schick....


 

 

Des is nicht meines... Mein Schrottbike ist beim service und das das ersatzrad... 

Bin aber positiv angetan und vielleicht tu ich mir das auch noch an...


----------



## versus (3. Januar 2008)

heute war endlich mal wieder richtig zeit - der besuch wieder weg, sonne da!
rausgekommen sind etwas über 4std. wenn auch die abfahrt vom ütliberg eine wahnsinns zitterüartie für mich und mein verschraubtes schlüsselbein war. weite strecken waren blankes, klares eis


----------



## versus (14. Januar 2008)

um den thread mal wieder nach vorn zu bringen:
am w.e. mal wieder 2 richtige ausfahrten. da nur die freitags nachtrunde mit einem gt war und es nachts keinen fotos gibt, hier die sonntagsfotos. neuschnee satt ab ca. 750 metern höhen!

















@feri: gut heimgekommen ??? ich bin dir auf den fersen ;-)


----------



## hoeckle (15. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> um den thread mal wieder nach vorn zu bringen:
> am w.e. mal wieder 2 richtige ausfahrten. da nur die freitags nachtrunde mit einem gt war und es nachts keinen fotos gibt, hier die sonntagsfotos. neuschnee satt ab ca. 750 metern höhen!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/14669
> ...


 
Ich sach nur Konageschaukel! Gell... 

Ja bin ich! Hab mir den Spaß noch was kosten lassen. Trotz Tempomat geblitzt worden.... Ar$chgeigen.. Mitten in der Nacht auf ner leeren Autobahn.. Aber die fangen ja jetzt schon beim Skifahren mit der Blitzerei an...

Jaja, das merk ich schon... Des Esels Mohrrübe....


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ich sach nur Konageschaukel! Gell...


kommt immer auf die tagesform an. manchmal macht schaukeln ja viel spass  



hoeckle schrieb:


> Ja bin ich! Hab mir den Spaß noch was kosten lassen. Trotz Tempomat geblitzt worden.... Ar$chgeigen.. Mitten in der Nacht auf ner leeren Autobahn..



oh nein  
da fällt mir nur ein viel geliebtes elternzitat ein, dass du in ein paar jahren auch mal anbringen kannst:
lieber erst um 10 zuhaus, als 10 vor 10 im krankenhaus


----------



## hoeckle (15. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oh nein
> da fällt mir nur ein viel geliebtes elternzitat ein, dass du in ein paar jahren auch mal anbringen kannst:
> lieber erst um 10 zuhaus, als 10 vor 10 im krankenhaus


 
Nene, so war das nicht. Tempomat stand auf 130. Hab nur Gedankenversunken (kein Wunder bei der Geschwindigkeit) die 100er Schilder bei Wintherthur übersehen...


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2008)

juuuhuuu...! ich bin sie endlich los:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Januar 2008)

sooo, ich bin zwar anscheinend der einzige, der diesen thread hier etwas pflegt, aber was solls - müsst ihr euch eben permanent meine fotos anschauen. heute: die grosse runde auf den züriberg (am parkmassaker vorbei, welches leider gerade vorbei war), über den zoo auf den adlisberg und dann hinauf auf den pfannenstiel. runter gings durch den geilen meilener tobel (singletrail an einem bachlauf entlang) an den see und zurück.

irgendson affiges krieger denkmal




der pfannenstiel mit den churfirsten und dem mürtschenstock im hintergrund


----------



## oliversen (28. Januar 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal...

War der Jahresabschlussride 2007. Ist also schon ein paar Tage alt. Mittlerweile ist hier auch richtiges Schmuddelwetter.

Und bevor hier dumme Kommentare wegen dem Trikot kommen:
1. Das GT Trikot is auf'm Weg zu mir.
2. Da steht auch "VOLVO" auf'm Trikot und ich mag meinen T5-R.
3. Ich habe noch nie kapiert warum ich nicht Cannondale sagen darf und warum die Bike schlecht sein sollen. 





Schoenen Tach noch

oliversen


----------



## hoeckle (28. Januar 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal...
> 
> War der Jahresabschlussride 2007. Ist also schon ein paar Tage alt. Mittlerweile ist hier auch richtiges Schmuddelwetter.
> 
> ...


 
Muss ja wirklich nicht warm sein, so wie Du verpackt bist...  Nur so nebenbei, das Trikot finde ich ehrlich gesagt viel hübscher als die GT Trikot. Jaja, dürft jetzt gerne über mich herfallen...


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2008)

passt farblich auch zum rad ganz gut. vielleicht kann man hier ja auch den vom forumstreffen bewährten pornobalken zum einsatz bringen


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Januar 2008)

kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie weit ich aus berlin raus müsste,um so einen hintergrund zu finden.


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie weit ich aus berlin raus müsste,um so einen hintergrund zu finden.



im fall der churfirsten wären es etwa 800km


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Januar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> passt farblich auch zum rad ganz gut. vielleicht kann man hier ja auch den vom forumstreffen bewährten pornobalken zum einsatz bringen


 
Hier, ich hab noch einen über:



 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie weit ich aus berlin raus müsste,um so einen hintergrund zu finden.


 
Pflanzentechnisch könntest du vielleicht probieren mit dem Rad in den botanischen Garten reinzukommen...


----------



## hoeckle (30. Januar 2008)

Damit Volker nicht immer alles alleine macht, mal wieer ein Beitrag von mir:


Immer noch auf dem Leihrad.... 






Rast für Ross und Seele






Moderne Funktionsarchitektur trifft historische...


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2008)

funktionsarchitektur  

schön, dass ich nicht mehr allein rumknipse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2008)

Tibet am Strand....






Frühlingsberge...





Alter Sack und junges Ding...


----------



## hoeckle (8. Februar 2008)

Flußverlegung...  







zwegen dem da...





könnt kotzen, noch mehr Flugbewegungen und die kleine Feierabendrunde ist am Arsch...


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2008)

wegen dem häuschen da am wasser ????

männer, wir drohen aus den top 100 zu rutschen! also wie saht de pälzer: *fett uff die kett* und los gehts...


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Februar 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wegen dem häuschen da am wasser ????
> 
> männer, wir drohen aus den top 100 zu rutschen! also wie saht de pälzer: *fett uff die kett* und los gehts...




mensch,ich geb mir ja mühe aber bei job und 2 kindern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Februar 2008)

das heutige classik-bike treffen werde ich (bei diesem traumhaften wetter) mit einer sehr langen bikerei durch berlins grüne lunge verbinden.


@versus           ich hoffe das ist zu deiner zufriedenheit.


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @versus           ich hoffe das ist zu deiner zufriedenheit.



  das sollte um himmels willen keine kritik sein nur aufmunternde worte. ich denke jeder von uns muss seine zeit einteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Februar 2008)

leute, ihr müsst ab nächster woche ohne meine punkte auskommen. am nächsten donnerstag komme ich unters messer und die platte am schlüsselbein wird entfernt.  
das ging jetzt bedeutend schneller, als man mir bei der voruntersuchung sagte ("frühestens ende märz"). ausser, dass ich eigentlich nächste woche urlaub gehabt hätte und in aller ruhe meinen disc-umbau, die wettbewerbsfotos machen und weiter punkte sammeln wollte, ist es super, dass es noch so früh im jahr klappt und der frühling dann endlich wieder uneingeschränkt im zeichen des radsports stehen kann


----------



## Kruko (14. Februar 2008)

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner OP. Auf dass Du schnell wieder aufs Rad kommst.


----------



## Davidbelize (14. Februar 2008)

dito und allet jute.


----------



## hoeckle (14. Februar 2008)

Mensch Volker...! Wünsche Dir alles gute und drück Dir fest die Daumen.  
Trost sei Dir, daß ich heute nach HH fahre und Teilumziehe, also auch nix mit Punkten...  

Lieben Gruß und vielleicht klappts ja zu Ostern mit einem Minitreffen hier in den Bergen....

Lieben Gruß


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2008)

danke allerseits! wird schon klappen


----------



## cleiende (14. Februar 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Mensch Volker...! Wünsche Dir alles gute und drück Dir fest die Daumen.
> Trost sei Dir, daß ich heute nach HH fahre und Teilumziehe, also auch nix mit Punkten...
> 
> Lieben Gruß und vielleicht klappts ja zu Ostern mit einem Minitreffen hier in den Bergen....
> ...




Na ja, Dein Rad hab ich heute schonmal bewegt. Die Punkte bekomme allerdings ich.


----------



## oldman (14. Februar 2008)

@versus
gutes gelingen fuer die op. achja, das metall aus den knochen unbedingt aufheben!


----------



## Kint (14. Februar 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> @versus
> gutes gelingen fuer die op. achja, das metall aus den knochen unbedingt aufheben!



genau gutes gelingen - aus dem metall kann man sicher nen schönen bremssatz machen oder so...


----------



## hoeckle (24. Februar 2008)

Endlich.... Der erste warme Tag im neuen Jahr.... 

Das neue Pferdchen beim sozialisieren mit einem Stallgefährten....





Ross und Reiter sticht das Hefe...


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2008)

wow! wasnwallride!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

Stimmung





Ausblick auf Bozen





Ich durfte die ersten Kratzer ins Vorführbike machen...  





Sehr schön, binnen einer Woche 23 Jahre Bikeentwicklung live zu durchleben... Mit Ausnahme von Volker, bin ich der einzige mit Fotohandy...?


----------



## hoeckle (4. März 2008)

Alda... Jeziss aber man gut....  

0 KM


----------



## hoeckle (6. März 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Alda... Jeziss aber man gut....
> 
> 0 KM


 

So, wenn ich schon nicht zum fahren komme.....

Auf das Grauen folgt erfreulicherweise immer wieder Sonnenschein...


----------



## oliversen (6. März 2008)

So nen Blick wenn man morgens auf dem Haus geht und du beklagst dich. 
Viele Leute bezahlen richtig viel Geld damit die so irgentwo Urlaub machen koennen.

Bin neidisch

oliversen


----------



## versus (6. März 2008)

wow! ich sehe schon, wir SOLLTEN dich ostern besuchen kommen


----------



## hoeckle (6. März 2008)

oliversen schrieb:


> So nen Blick wenn man morgens auf dem Haus geht und du beklagst dich.
> Viele Leute bezahlen richtig viel Geld damit die so irgentwo Urlaub machen koennen.
> 
> Bin neidisch
> ...


 
Musst Du nicht sein! Wie immer gibt es auch eine 2. Seite der Medaille. Trotzdem liebe ich meine Heimatstadt, genauso wie die 2. schönste Stadt der Welt - Hamburg...  



versus schrieb:


> wow! ich sehe schon, wir SOLLTEN dich ostern besuchen kommen


 
Mein Reden....  Und wie gesagt, immer herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2008)

hey jungs was ist los?
sind oliversen und ich die einzigen die im moment biken?


----------



## versus (13. März 2008)

na ja, ich habe mich seit gestern wieder zumindest aufs stadtrad für die fahrt ins büro getraut - gaaanz langsam...


----------



## hoeckle (13. März 2008)

Virus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

so leute, der wp ist rum und wir sind auf platz 127 gelandet.
ich hätte zwar gerne die top-100 geknackt, aber ich finde wir waren gar nicht so schlecht!

team nord war natürlich nicht zu knacken, aber somit sehe ich uns in unserem kleinen dorf als *sieger der herzen*


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2008)

schön wäre zu wissen wo die anderen aus dem gt-forum gelandet sind!


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schön wäre zu wissen wo die anderen aus dem gt-forum gelandet sind!



ob sie das verraten ?


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2008)

​ bei mir ist zu lesen: platz 130 !!!!


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. April 2008)

Unser Team ist auf dem stressfreien dreihundertneunundfünzigsten Platz!


----------



## mountymaus (2. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ob sie das verraten ?



Natürlich verraten wir auch wo wir gelandet sind.
Ich finde das Ergebnis noch nicht einmal schlecht........

GTeam no way Girls sind auf dem 257. Platz zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. April 2008)

team nord : platz 17.... 

team kint platz 1581....  tja, mangels forenzeit fehlen auch die ienheiten von märz.... selbst schuld, aber es geht ja nicht um die punkte sondern um die fahrerei...

und dem chrrrruppp....hm glückwunsch zum zweiten palatz.... 51 stündchen fehlten zum ersten... da hätt ich zur not die letzten tage aufm rad geschlafen....


----------

